# no Hang sinkers



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I put this on another thread but thought I ought to start this new and see what you guys use too. Give us some of your ideas. 

Sunbeam if you go to the loacal Ba$$pro shop you can buy the Lindy no hang weights for $8.00 for two (2) weights... serious. OR you can make your own for us more frugal fishermen.

This is what I do. I but some shrink wrap tubing, usually off of Ebay because of cost and I buy it by the roll, usually at least a 25 foot roll. I use 1/2 inch wide shrink wrap, I use black but color does not seem to matter much. I buy several bags of bell sinkers with the brass loop sticking out of them, I get the size that will fit into the end of my shrink wrap. I stick the bell sinker into a precut 3 inch piece of my shrink wrap with just the brass loop sticking out and I shrink the tubing just around that sinker. Now one end is completely closed tight. Next I get some clothes line coated stiff wire and cut a piece about 4 inches long, I want it sticking out of the back of my shrink wrap about two inches or so. I insert it into the shrink wrap tubing all the way up until it hits the bell sinker and hold it against one side. Next I fill the shrink wrap about 3/4 full of bird shot and shrink the whole thing. You should have something that sort of resembles a Lindy no snag sinker and a catapillar crossed. Now the final step is why you put the stiff wire in the sinker. Bend the whole sinker slightly from end to end. The stiff wire will hold it in place. this is sort of important. What happens is as you are dragging that weight, if it comes against something like a stick instead of a straight hard pull that bend will make the sinker roll over and most times will just slide right on over and on its way. I hope that makes some sence. I make different sizes but most of mine made this way will weigh between 2 and 3 oz. So looking at it, you will the brass loop of the store bought sinker sticking out of the top of the sinker to run your line through. then the 3 inch body of the weight with about a two inch wire tail sticking out the back and all if it is curved a little after you bend it. You do not have to use bird shot, I have put 5 or 6, 3/8 oz. egg sinkers inside.
And yes my Dad simply uses three to four inch tire weights he drills a hole in one end and pulls the steel clip off of the middle. They are already pre bent and work pretty darn good to.

Here is a picture of mine.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I bought these at Gander Moutain on 290 in Houston . I don't know if these are heavy enough though .

Those homemade jobs are the way to go . Very creative , heavier, and much less expensive . I think these ones that I bought were almost $4 for two.

It amazes me how I learn something new from people almost everyday that I would have never thought of ! *Great post Texas GG. :dance: :dance: *


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man , alot of thought goes into this drift fishing. Thats a good idea i will have to make some of those. What i came up with is using the flat duck decoy weights that i had. They are lead and will hold shape pretty well, plus i already had them so one less trip to academy. lol


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

TexasGG, like I said on the other post, that is amazing. 

Here is one of my ideas for making the 1 lb. sinkers that anchor the jug lines. You can buy bank sinkers at Bass Pro, Cabelas etc for around $6 a piece. Personally I can't afford $6 for a sinker. 

You will need to acquire some lead. I made a simple mold and it works good. Cut a piece of 1 1/2" heavy wall, black pipe about 1 7/8" long. Weld a piece of plate on one end. Cut the pipe in half vertically. Grind a couple of 3/16" wide by 5/16" deep slots down from the top of the open end of the pipe. Do this to each half and when the pipe is put together the slots need to be straight across from each other. Get a 10-24 or 10-32 machine screw about 3 1/2" long and 4 nuts. Get some type of small chain that the screw will fit through the eye. You will also need a hose clamp that will fit around the pipe. Cut the chain in two links at a time. Run the screw through the chain link, centering the link on the screw and attach a nut on each side of the link. Put the two pieces of pipe together as they were before you cut them. Put the hose clamp around the pipe and snug down. Lay the screw in the slots in the pipe and attach a nut to each side of the pipe. Heat the lead and carefully pour to just above the top of the bottom link. Have a bucket of water close by to cool the lead and mold and repeat the process. They're not perfect but a site bit cheaper than $6 a piece. Below are a couple of pics.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I noticed Academy had the Duck decoy weights for .89. They are 6 oz. I guess if you cut them in half and added a hole for the line they would work out pretty good. I have a large sheet of flat lead 1/16' thick. I cut 3oz. strips and add a snap swivel. I got the lead for free so I might s well use it up.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice mold! A lot of thought went into that.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Rodbender, I got a better idea of what we can do with that lead!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When I built my house in 2003 I ended up with a full pallet of bricks and a pickup load of broken ones.
They have four holes in each brick. I have been using them for jug and trot line weights for seven years and have not made a dent in the pile. Waste not want not.
Two liter clear drink bottles with a squirt of white spray paint inside and brick weights. I must be too low tech for this crowd. LOL <G>


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Slippindrag....We can try using it...lol


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Those are really nice TexasGG. Learn something every day on this site. 

I have a question about the jug weights. What is the best amount of weight for a weighted jug line? I was thinking about 5lbs but it seems like 1-2lbs is what most are using.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

for jugline weights I just buy the 1 lb barbells at academy 
around 1.00 ea


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

TexsGG you got it going on man, You might hve to go into mass production on molds or weights, or both, come out of retirement even.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

FISHNNUTT said:


> for jugline weights I just buy the 1 lb barbells at academy
> around 1.00 ea


 Hey i thought i was the only one who did that. Works good.LOL


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

sixshootertexan said:


> Those are really nice TexasGG. Learn something every day on this site.
> 
> I have a question about the jug weights. What is the best amount of weight for a weighted jug line? I was thinking about 5lbs but it seems like 1-2lbs is what most are using.


I don't really think there is a right or wrong amount of weight. I suppose it will depend on what size jug you are using. If you get too much weight and are fishing on a hump with deep sides or a ledge with a deep channel and a fish pulls the weight over deeper water then you will lose the rig. Other than that, I really don't see where it much matters. My train of thought is the size of the weight needs to be such that it keeps the main line anchored so that it doesn't move until a fish gets on the line. After that the weight will just keep the line straight as the fish pulls it around.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

FISHNNUTT said:


> for jugline weights I just buy the 1 lb barbells at academy
> around 1.00 ea


X2 those dumbbells stack nicely in a battery box . We tie a swivel on all of our weights . Then just clip on to them because we have trotline clips on the end of our mainlines . 
One pound is the most popular size used . Several Old School juggers use rail road spikes or window weights. I wouldn't use more than a pound unless your jug or bottle is real big .

I like that mold and weight that slipindrag made alot. Try to get your lead for free . They charge an arm and a leg for lead at places like gander mountain . If your lead costs more than $1 a pound , you may want to just use weights or dumbells. They even have blue and pink ones ! Lol

I would like to have some with that mold in the 2-3 pound size to test out with those huge 2 1/2 gallon plastic jug bottles of john's that he gave me .


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff and I use one pound dumbells from Academy for .89 cents. They have plastic coated ones for those who are concerned about scratching their boat. Just take a piece of tarred line and tie a swivel to the weight and then clip to that. I don't like using real heavy weight on the jug because if it is to heavy then the fish could pull the hook.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Garry's homemade weights work nicely, made up about 8 this weekend!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

slippindrag said:


> TexasGG, like I said on the other post, that is amazing.
> 
> Here is one of my ideas for making the 1 lb. sinkers that anchor the jug lines. You can buy bank sinkers at Bass Pro, Cabelas etc for around $6 a piece. Personally I can't afford $6 for a sinker.
> 
> You will need to acquire some lead. I made a simple mold and it works good. Cut a piece of 1 1/2" heavy wall, black pipe about 1 7/8" long. Weld a piece of plate on one end. Cut the pipe in half vertically. Grind a couple of 3/16" wide by 5/16" deep slots down from the top of the open end of the pipe. Do this to each half and when the pipe is put together the slots need to be straight across from each other. Get a 10-24 or 10-32 machine screw about 3 1/2" long and 4 nuts. Get some type of small chain that the screw will fit through the eye. You will also need a hose clamp that will fit around the pipe. Cut the chain in two links at a time. Run the screw through the chain link, centering the link on the screw and attach a nut on each side of the link. Put the two pieces of pipe together as they were before you cut them. Put the hose clamp around the pipe and snug down. Lay the screw in the slots in the pipe and attach a nut to each side of the pipe. Heat the lead and carefully pour to just above the top of the bottom link. Have a bucket of water close by to cool the lead and mold and repeat the process. They're not perfect but a site bit cheaper than $6 a piece. Below are a couple of pics.


Why not use a beer can? Pair of scissors to cut the top off, then fill. Peel the aluminum off after it cools. Concrete works well in that as well.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

bearintex said:


> Why not use a beer can? Pair of scissors to cut the top off, then fill. Peel the aluminum off after it cools. Concrete works well in that as well.


 Actually thought about that and I think it would work fine but how would you keep the eye in the right position. I guess you could just drill a hole in the lead and run the line through the hole.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

slippindrag said:


> Actually thought about that and I think it would work fine but how would you keep the eye in the right position. I guess you could just drill a hole in the lead and run the line through the hole.


Cut the top off, then pour the lead to within an inch or so of the top. Then take your link and push it down in the lead with a pair of pliers. The lead will take a bit to cool, so you'll have time to do that. Just hold for a few seconds until it hardens enough to hold the link.


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

The cheapest way to go is to head to a scrap metal place.... The one near my house sale heavy gauge metal pipes for $.35/lbs..... 10ft pipe weight 30lbs (depending on the size of the pipes) .... chop saw 4 inch cut gave me 30 one pound sinker... tack weld an eye or loop a string and you got yourself a 1 lbs sinker for 35 cent.... bombs alway.....


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I get tire weights from discount tire (free). Melt down and pour into a can and then I use a metal coat hanger bent to form an eye and insert into the lead as it drys...

I have about 30 lbs. of tire weights that someone can have if they want to pick them up in Huntsville or I can bring them to Conroe/Woodlands area during the week......


----------

